# I crave your attention, notice me :P



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

Listen to this really crappy vocal cover!
https://soundcloud.com/jegolego/46-and-2-vocal-cover

I don't care if this is in the wrong section of the forum, more people will actually see it here...


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 29, 2015)

You have a really nice voice, Jego! I will say though, that song in particular didn't seem to have much range in it, but that's not always the best indicator of quality.

Also.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> You have a really nice voice, Jego! I will say though, that song in particular didn't seem to have much range in it, but that's not always the best indicator of quality.
> 
> Also.



thanks... I honestly don't know what i'm currently going through, maybe a breakdown or something...


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry, I think I've calmed down now... I really don't know what just happened...


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2015)

What did it feel like? Was it wild? Terrifying?


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

Distorted said:


> What did it feel like? Was it wild? Terrifying?



Frantic, would be the best word for it.  I've never had a panic attack before, so I don't know if that's what just happened...


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 29, 2015)

I think you have a pretty nice voice too, Jego. Could use some music to go behind it though.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2015)

That sounds about right. You should learn breathing techniques in case it happens again. Or just ride the wave out. It never really lasts.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I think you have a pretty nice voice too, Jego. Could use some music to go behind it though.



I tried to find a backing track for the song, but they were all a different tempo than what i recorded at.  I recorded while singing to the actual song playing, which is 46 And 2 by Tool, btw


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 29, 2015)

So your voice sounds really good. Great tone, great warmth, a lot of style from what I can tell.

I have one concern and will raise it in a question

How much time do you sing to a drone? It sounds like you have a good enough ear that you can pick up on most of the distinct pitches, but most phrase initiations are ambiguous from an intonation and pitch standpoint. Try making sure that you can match a pitch exactly, then use that to build your ear for more ambiguous passages.

If it's still unclear, try transposing the idea onto a piano and matching those pitches one by one. 

Just some suggestions, should they be acceptable~


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> So your voice sounds really good. Great tone, great warmth, a lot of style from what I can tell.
> 
> I have one concern and will raise it in a question
> 
> ...



Are you saying I have trouble hitting pitches dead-on? Cause if you are, then I agree.  I sorta have to glide to that pitch.  It also probably doesn't help that this song was about as high a pitch as I could sing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 29, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> Are you saying I have trouble hitting pitches dead-on? Cause if you are, then I agree.  I sorta have to glide to that pitch.  It also probably doesn't help that this song was about as high a pitch as I could sing.


A bit yeah. It's mostly in the start of phrases, suggestive of the idea that you may still be getting used to making the physical/mental connection of "this is the note i will sing"

Hm sounds like you have more of a bass range then.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 29, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> A bit yeah. It's mostly in the start of phrases, suggestive of the idea that you may still be getting used to making the physical/mental connection of "this is the note i will sing"
> 
> Hm sounds like you have more of a bass range then.



Hemorrhage by Fuel is probably the lowest I can sing and have good tonality.


----------

